
Run Parse-Server on Google Cloud Platform - boulos
https://cloud.google.com/nodejs/resources/frameworks/parse-server
======
boulos
At hearing the news yesterday, one of our folks in our Developer Programs
group that works on Node put this together. More than anything, I think this
speaks to how graceful of a shutdown this was by the guys at Parse.

